# Living aboard in FL



## Chris444 (Aug 16, 2010)

My name is Chris and i'm new to this forum and thread stuff. Anyway, i'm a converted power boater 38' Chris Craft, to a 35' John Allmand tri-cabin with a 4'2" shoal draft and a 29hp Yanmar. I had lived off and on, on the Chris Craft for 3 years. The last about 5 months full time. Stayed in a hotel for 3 weeks after I sold the Chris Craft and semi- out fitted the John Allmand. (new floors, heat and air, Cleaned it up a bit) I've been onboard now since July, (about 8 months) and enjoy it. I have a lot of questions about how to continue to out fit it, and many more about cruzing.
I've boated for 20+ years, i'm 39 years old. Sailed my young adult life, small boats (sunfish, lazers, Etc.) nothing over '24. I was a member of the Coast Gaurd Aux. (coxswain, vessal inspector, VFC, Etc.)
I try to sail most weekends, weather permitting, and i'm always tinkering about. I'd like to sail the FL Keys, Bahamas, and beyond. I thought the John Allmand was a great start. The beyond part I might need a different boat.
Well, that's me in a nut shell. I guess it's time for a question.
I'm have a hard time making up my mind on what type of electrical system to go with. Currently I have a 120v panel and a 12v panel. Two battery banks, one is 2-125ah deep cycles (250ah new), the other is 2 750cca starting batteries. I have a 120v 10amp charger 5/5 and a 50amp alt. on the yanmar. I'm just day sailing now but when it warms up I want to extend that to 2-3 day trips and maybe 2-4 weeks before hurricane season.
Do I increase my alt. to 80amps, put a wind gen. or solar panels? How about a 3 or 4 kw gen.. should I add more bat. to my 250ah bank or set up 3 bat. banks. I would like to put a small inverter on for TV and music, etc..
Just the first of many questions. I guess it's multiple questions. I was spoiled on the Chris Craft, 7.5kw gen., 10-6v bat. to power a 2500w inverter, three chargers, 20gh watermaker, holding tank and eletrasan, a heafty fuel bill, on and on. Now I have a fresh start. I want to do it right for what i'm going to do. Weekend and 2-4 week cruzing.
I apprecate any and all input.
Thanks in advance,
Chris
(please excuse the spelling and grammer mistakes!! Can't find spell check!)


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

By far, your greatest power need while cruising and living on the hook will be refrg/freezer. Unless you are stoic enough to do without, great care and effort should be put to the best insulation for the box and a low power use cold plate. Many, like me, use one of the 12VDC systems with the small fan for heat exchange on a Danfloss compressor. My choice was a Technautics "cool blue", but it's served me well for about 15 years. There may be a newer technology now. Of course, whatever you find that works at 12VDC can be supported by your shore power when at the dock. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Chris444 (Aug 16, 2010)

*cold blue*

Does your system make ice as well as refrigerate?


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I do not have a dedicated "ice maker", but the containers of water that I place on the freezer side of my box do freeze. The "cool blue" system, as many other cold plate systems, is set with a cold plate on the freezer side of the box with a dividing wall with an air flow exchange to the warmer refrigeration side of the box. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------

